# Need help to find good mortgage broker



## gabriellemichael37 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hii All...I am planning to take loan for a period of 5 or 3 years at fixed rate..could anyone suggest me any good mortgage brokers in Ontario.


----------



## mariannesou (May 30, 2011)

You need to own property in order to qualify for a mortgage and a bank is the best place to go for a mortgage. I am not a great fan of mortgage brokers. If you just need a loan, then you can also apply through a bank.


----------



## jonathanashley787 (Oct 14, 2011)

You may do the google search and find lots of mortgage broker address, specifically for Ontario I think Butler mortgage is good, I recently gone through their website its pretty good I think… just take a look and take a decision.


----------

